# 75g stand question



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

well i just got a 75g tank the other day and i put it in my room on the dresser at the foot of my bed well its not exactly the same size as the tank the tank hangs over the edges by about 5 to 6 inches on both sides now i was wondering if there would be any problems with that


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The cantilever rule is 3/5 on with a max of 1/5 on each side hanging out. But it has to be even on both sides. It should be fine as long as it is even and level. But because I am a scared y-cat, I would get a nice thick, stiff board cut to the size of the tank and put it under the tank and above the dresser. You could paint it black with a water resistant paint.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

thats what i was worried about cuz we filled it the day we got it so itll be a little hard to move know


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Remember that's a lot of weight. 75x7lbs. Plus the tank. That's 525 lbs in just water. Keep that in mind.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

water is 8.33 lbs per gallon. But its not the downward pull you worry about. Its any sort of bend or twist. "split a seam" and you have 75 gallons of water on the floor in few minutes. That makes an amazing mess.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You are begging for trouble, and will probably get it. Do it right. Drain it, put a board under it, and refill.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

so do you think it would be easier to just leave it the way it is and see how it goes or try and move it


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have a concrete floor, a shop vac, forgiving downstairs neighbors/spouse, lots of time to reseal a tank, & spare fish then let it go. 

A leaking or split tank is a PITA. Anything you do to reduce the risk is worth it. 

Listen to TOS, drain it completely and put in some end supports. I think a steel, tank-sized rectangle would also work.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

ill proally just tell my brother to move his radio in the basement and put it on that dresser that one should be long enough and if not i will put a board underneath it this is going to be one huge pain in the butt


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Moving a tank is a royal pain. I agree. The only thing worse is a major leak. Worth a headache if you prevent a bigger one.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

emc7 said:


> water is 8.33 lbs per gallon. But its not the downward pull you worry about. Its any sort of bend or twist. "split a seam" and you have 75 gallons of water on the floor in few minutes. That makes an amazing mess.


I know that feeling, except it wasn't in my own house, a friends home. Not my fault I may add


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

yea ill just take care of it when i get home ill try and save as much of the existing water as i can i dont have anything big enough to put that much water in so ill try and keep at least 20g worth of whats in it and start over


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Make sure you either get a proper stand or a SOLID piece of wood to make sure the edges are supported, those tanks with water end up weighing like a ton, and the weight is meant to be on the edges other wise you are straining the sealant. and using that alone to hold up that weight, otherwise like stated above you are just asking for trouble.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Non fish tank furniture is a big issue. I was looking for a cheap dresser or something to hold a 29g. Most furniture like that is only rated to 100-200 lbs. If it's not solid wood then it won't do. Particle board wood is not going to stand up to that wait. It has to be actual wood and not the molded, glued pieces made to be a board of wood that is used to construct lots of furniture. Nice pieces all the way to the Ikea stuff us particle board. Some of the nicer or older pieces will use the solid good kind of wood. Otherwise invest in a stand. You can get stands that have cabinets meant for fish supply storage but in that size tank you can store other things too if needed. Good luck and post some photos when your tank is done.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea that tank can easily break, those things weigh a ton, almost literally. Water weighs 8 pounds per gallon, plus tank, plus filters, gravel, fish, etc. Its just asking for a leak or a tank break, you want to make sure the rim of the tank is fully supported.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

i was thinking of changing the location of the tank itself into the basement and i have the bottom of my lizards cage which is 3/4 inch plywood and the base for the tank is 1/2 inch plywood that was bowed to make the "legs" granted it only sits like a foot off the ground but i dont need the tank sitting up so high i was wondering if that will work


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The stand should be flat on top and the legs need to be strong. If pretty isn't a concern, stick some concrete blocks under any, strong, flat board. If the board is less than strong, use 2 4" x 4" at the front and back of the tank.


----------

